# My Dog just Ate A Birth Control Pill! What do I do?



## BaileyIsMyStar

Because, I have a sickness, I have to take birth control pills each day to regulate my periods. Today, I was about to take the pill but it slipped out of my hand and on to the floor. My cockapoo ate it! She weighs 25lbs. Will she be okay? It is too late to call the vet's office please help!


----------



## starry15

I really dont know, maybe you should call a vet hospitle maybe they can tell you something.


----------



## Inga

You can contact poison control. Usually it is free and if you are honest and tell them it is a dog they will often have information for you as to whether it is a concern or not. I would definitely call my vet if that happened as well. Call an emergency vet if yours is closed already.


----------



## BaileyIsMyStar

My mother is telling me the dog will be fine and I can not call anyone because she wont pay a thousand doller vet bill. I don't know what to do. Do you think I could wait and see if she has a problem before calling?


----------



## all4thedogs

I am NOT a vet, nor do I have medical training, so my advice is in my experience ONLY. I still recommend calling your vet. 

When my GSD was young he ate an entire pack of my birth control pills. I contacted the emergency vet and they told me to monitor him for any symptoms of illness. He never got sick, and was fine. It did seem to make him more thirsty for a while, but he never got sick.


----------



## Inga

It sure is not going to cost you anything just to make a phone call and it could give you peace of mind. They might be able to suggest something to you as well. Like encourage her to drink more water or have her eat something or don't have her eat something. Best of Luck with this. I hope all is well for your little doggy.


----------



## BaileyIsMyStar

That just made me feel a lot better because, I can not contact the vet until tomorrow. I will monitor her until then.


----------



## nrhareiner

Most vets have after hours lines. If not conected to them then an after hours clinic. I would call and see what their answering service gives you.

Heidi


----------



## BaileyIsMyStar

Well, I just called poison control and the lady couldn't find any toxcisity when i told her the name of the pill so, it will be okay.


----------



## Ginny01OT

Usually vets have after hour phone returns---you can call your vet and have him paged, just ask the question--if he wants you to have the dog seen he will tell you to go to an emergency vet but if he can be paged, I am sure he will call you back and you can ask just for peace of mind. Good luck!

Perhaps the below will help you make a decision: 

My dog may have swallowed a birth control pill. How serious is this, and what steps can be taken? 
By Asked Dec 30 2003 6:56AM 
Is this Conversational or Educational? 0

Birth control pills are designed specifically for the human female body. As such, a pill of that type interacting with the physiology of a dog, while probably not life threatening, CAN cause some problems. You should not hesitate to take the dog to the vet and inform the veterinarian that the dog swallowed a birth control pill. Worst case scenario, the Vet will give the dog a shot, or prescribe an anti-biotic that will flush and clean the system. Also, if your dog swallowed the pill then it may have immediately gone to eat grass afterward. If it vomited afterward, chances are that it got the pill out of its body, but you should still not hesitate to take the dog to the Vet, since he/she will know what to do. 
http://www.answerbag.com/q_view/2076


----------



## lovemygreys

Your dog will most likely be fine. You can always give hydrogen peroxide to induce vomitting.


----------



## BaileyIsMyStar

Yea, the lady from Poison Control was so helpful. She looked the medication up and found that there is no toxicity in it.


----------



## starry15

thats good, that your dog will be fine.


----------



## chucky

my dog ate so many things that would make me think he'll die, he ate the whole pack of blue toilet tank pils(puked all over app, ruined 2 carpets), than he ate almost full pack of laxadate pills, didn,t even affect him a bit, chewed up and swallowed a led cluster bulb with all cuircit boards, i thought it will cut up his intestanses, went right tru, ate a 1\4 of watermellon with plactic wrap, came right out, ate electrical wires, twist caps, pieces of base molding, when i was picking after him, it looked like construction garbage more than dogs poop, one time he was chewing up and eating combat roach traps, pooped it out next day, ate my wifes brand new (very expencive) shoes, swalowed hil, and sole, nothing bad happend to him(unlike my wife) but once some of my guests fed him grapes, boy was he sh...ing,


----------



## kcfreezie

Just an update on this question I could not find a def. answer to this question. Last week my mini schnauzer (17lbs) ate one of my active birth control pills. I called the vet, pill manufacturer, and even tried animal poison control which charges $60 a call and could not get an answer. She is spayed (not sure if that matters) she vomited 5-6 time in a 24 hour period and had the runs alot and very foul gas. She was burning up to the touch and had no energy and was very out of it. After 24 hours she the sickness stopped and she started drinking and eating a little and then after 48 hours she was back to normal. I take the pill YAZ which the vet could not find in any of his books.. so he told me to just moniter her pulse in case of heart attach and stroke which pills cause in humans and if she was not a little better the following day to bring her in.


----------

